# western ice breaker vbox spreader



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

i found a 2000 western ice breaker, new cluth and conveyor chain looks clean, asking price is 1275.00. its an 8foot model, is this a good price?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Why don't you give me the sellers information (phone #) and I'll buy it, I mean check it out for you? LOL. Sounds like a great deal!


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

IS it stainless steel? If not becareful.


----------



## windrowsnow (Aug 31, 2008)

no not stainless, i picked up a flink at auction a few years ago, paid 500 bucks for it, put a new chute on it and a new clutch works great, ill check the western out when its daylight out and see what conditions its in, thanks for the feedback


----------



## AA+ Landscaping (Nov 12, 2008)

windrowsnow;972660 said:


> no not stainless, i picked up a flink at auction a few years ago, paid 500 bucks for it, put a new chute on it and a new clutch works great, ill check the western out when its daylight out and see what conditions its in, thanks for the feedback


Just make sure it's not rusting out.


----------

